# Maverick ET732



## hfactor (Jun 4, 2011)

So after reading all the posts about accurate temperature readings, I purchased a Maverick ET732 digital thermometer.  The meat probe is self explanatory, but where do I place the smoker probe?  Some have recommended a block of wood with a hole drilled in it, others have suggested potatoes.  My question is what is the best location for the probe to measure smoker unit temperature?


----------



## bowhuntr09 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mine came with a springy type clip that you clip between the bars of the grate. In my WSM I try to place it in the center of the top grate. I think towards the edges is too close to the direct heat coming up the sides. I have only used mine for 2 smokes so far but I love it. I ordered mine from Todd at http://www.amazenproducts.com/, great service!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Set the probe at grate level either through a potato or block of wood so it is not touching the metal grate or smoker sides to get an accurate cook temp reading.


----------



## hfactor (Jun 4, 2011)

Obviously the tip of the probe must be exposed to the air within the smoker, if I use a potato, then slip the probe completely through the potato...


----------



## venture (Jun 4, 2011)

I use a wood contraption I made with holes drilled at different heights.  I place the probe at about the height of the center of whatever meat I am cooking.  Having an offset smoker, I use two therms to check temps at the left and right of the pit to be sure I have relatively even temps across the grate. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 4, 2011)

I use a potato on the rack I am smoking on.

If there is more than one rack, I shoot for the middle rack

Todd


----------



## wraunch (Jun 12, 2011)

Any idea where I could find an ET-732 at a retail store?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 12, 2011)

I keep mine in a little wedge of wood,,,hahhahahahahaha


----------



## venture (Jun 12, 2011)

So I guess that is Wedgwood?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 12, 2011)

wraunch said:


> Any idea where I could find an ET-732 at a retail store?




Maverick ET-732 = $59.99

Free Shipping

Delivered by Father's Day

Use Coupon Code = ET732SHIP to get free shipping

Todd

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## wraunch (Jun 13, 2011)

I just bought an AmazeNsmoker and the ET-732.  The thermometer is for my dad's bday and I'll give him the smoker for Father's day.  I plan on helping him smoke a brisket with it on Sunday.  I'll be looking for all your tips on smoking a brisket using both of these new items this week!


----------



## jefrox01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the cheaper model maverick..and I just use the metal clip that it came with...is that a bad thing to do?


----------



## venture (Jun 20, 2011)

The metal clip works fine.  Some of old farts started off with wood, potatoes, chunks of bread, corks, whatever.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 20, 2011)

Venture said:


> The metal clip works fine.  Some of old farts started off with wood, potatoes, chunks of bread, corks, whatever.  LOL
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Hey I resemble that comment!!


----------

